# Outback Vs Maxlite



## VideoRedBaron

Hey Guys (and Gals).
I have been researching the Outback 21RS and know quite a lot about it from visits to the dealer and from posts on this page.

I was ready to make the move when I was pointed to the Trail-lite maxlite TT.
They look pretty much like chinese twins. But I know nothing about the maxlite.

From what I have read here, I know I can get a straight talk real world explanation of the differences.

I am planning on attending a RV show this Friday in Atlanta, GA to see the differences and perhaps make my purchase, so any info\r before then would really be great.

Thanks,
Ron Eastman


----------



## tdvffjohn

Good Luck and have fun at the show.

All I can say is

Outback.....you have us

Maxlite......









John


----------



## Fire44

Ron,

Like John said, where else are you going to get the wealth of bullsh...knowledge that you can get from this forum!!!

Good luck with your decision.

Gary


----------



## Morrowmd

Ron,

I never heard of the Maxlite so I went to the Trail-Lite website. It does look like a twin of the Outback with the light interior and same floor plans.

I notice the Queen slide uses the cable system instead of the support bars. I don't know if the verdict is out yet on which works better, but the support bars are simpler and less likely to give you headaches down the road.

On the plus side, I like the 6'6" headroom inside the Maxlite compared to maybe 6'3" on the Outback.

Sounds like you've got the right idea, take a look at each one and do your homework. Keep in mind with the Outback you have the backing of almost 2000 owners that have experienced it all and are ready to help.

Good luck!

-Matt


----------



## nynethead

Ron,

As with everyone else I am particular to Outbacks, check them out side by side, look under the maxlite and see if it has the sealed bottom, I didn't find any others when I went shopping. I think that was one of my big reasons I went to the outback, besides the great layout and detailed finish. Good luck at the show, make your deal and we'll see you at a rally some day in your new outback.


----------



## HootBob

To it looks like a copy cat of the Outback
Like Matt said not to keen on the cable system just something to malfuction
I like the manual slide.
And like John said here you have a lot in Support Team








But its up to you to decide
Good luck

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks to me like Trail-Lite is one generation behind the Outback. Looking at their 28 footer, it has the table/couch like mine (table in one location...while couch slides). The new 28 footers have this switched. I'm really like the new layout (unlike mine) and have walked in PDX_Doug's Outback with the new layout and it is really nice.

Just my 2c....


----------



## aantolik

I have to say when we went looking for our current trailer I was sold on R-Vision products until I found Outback. At the time R-Vision did not have a floor plan to compete with the 21 or 23RS models (Maxlite models didn't exist yet). They seemed to be well contsructed, but the Outbacks interiors just looked classier & seemed to finished a little better.


----------



## Camping Fan

nynethead said:


> Ron,
> 
> As with everyone else I am particular to Outbacks, check them out side by side, look under the maxlite and see if it has the sealed bottom, I didn't find any others when I went shopping. I think that was one of my big reasons I went to the outback, besides the great layout and detailed finish. Good luck at the show, make your deal and we'll see you at a rally some day in your new outback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73366[/snapback]​


I'll second the recommendation to get a unit with an enclosed underbelly. My Kiwi doesn't have one, and one of the first times I was on the road with it a piece of road debris took out the low point drain to my fresh water tank.







Fortunately I was on my way to the dealer at the time to fix a minor problem, so they fixed that too.







I'm looking forward to the enclosed underbelly on the Outback, now I won't have to worry so much about every little piece of debris on the road.


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Good Luck and have fun at the show.
> 
> All I can say is
> 
> Outback.....you have us
> 
> Maxlite......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]73334[/snapback]​


Outback as my vote









Thor


----------



## W4DRR

When we were looking to trade up from our Coleman, we looked at the R-Vision trailers, and we really liked them. But after one look at an Outback, we found something better. To us anyway, the Outbacks just seemed better constructed and the interior and floor plans were better. It looks like the Max-Lite line is a knock-off clone of Outbacks. They are obviously reacting to the lost sales to Outback. So why go with an imitation, when you can get the real deal? And besides, I bet there is not an Max-Lite-ers.com web site!


----------



## Moosegut

Hi Ron,

I had a 27' Layton and looked at a lot of TTs before trading it in. I never saw a Max-lite anywhere while looking. As has been said, it looks okay, but seems to be a knock-off of the Outback. Oregon_Camper mentioned the old floor plan of the 28 with the sofa slide rather than the dinette slide and I agree with him - the dinette slide floor plan is more convenient. You don't have to break down the dinette to close the rear slide and you can eat lunch on the road.

Had I seen a Max-Lite I would have liked the 6'6" head room, but I gotta tell ya - I really love my Outback. I can't speak to the Max-lite, but I can tell you, you won't regret buying an Outback. All the best with your decision.

Scott


----------



## HootBob

I don't know where it is
But this was brought up before
And I believe that it was mentioned that one of the guy from Outback design team
left Keystone and went to Trai-lite. And thats way it looks so much alike
Maybe Jolly or someone else might remember that topic.

Don


----------



## campmg

You've come to the right place. I've done a lot of research on this matter as I'm also comparing the Outback and the Max-Lite. Unfortunately there's no MaxLite dealer around here yet so I have to drive to Cali and the Outback dealer here won't work on prices. Yes, the MaxLite (ML) copied the Outback in most regards. With Outback you get the best forum on the web. Check out R-Visioncamping.org for ML forum. Nice folks but not as robust since they're new. Some of these comps you can view as pros or cons depending on your preference.
ML has regular laminated counters vs OB has acrylic (Plastic?)
ML has auto rear slide vs OB manual with poles (they're pretty easy)
ML more head room.
ML has 40/40/40 tanks. OB (for 06) has 50/40/40
ML has solid front wall. OB had hung fiberglass for 05. May have reinforced for 2006.
ML has walkable roof. OB - not really but you can.
OB has remote controlled a/c. OB has cabinet in rear slide. ML has window. OB has light switches at entry - not sure about ML. Both have outdoor stove option (pretty cool). ML has a/c vent in bath - OB ?. ML has stainless appliances vs OB in black. ML has 1 1/2 " walls and 2 " floors while OB has 2" walls and 3" floor. They are constructed differently so not sure of either but sounds like more may be better. Well I hope this helps someone out there. I think it helped me. A bit of therapy while I keep negotiating for my trailer. Let us know what you find.


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> You've come to the right place. I've done a lot of research on this matter as I'm also comparing the Outback and the Max-Lite. .....
> [snapback]73439[/snapback]​


Everything campmg said! I was all set on the OB when I found the MaxLite Zephyr "Ultra-Lite". What a concept! Answer to our concerns! So we went to look and found that it was only VERY slightly lighter than the OB but the price was a fair bit heavier. There were also some QC issues with the particular one we looked at - we'd looked at several OBs and never saw obvious flaws. Then compared the Specs and the Outback continued to nudge forward. The clincher came when the Zephyr dealer (sister dealer to the OB dealer + ~5 towns away) made a very tactfull point of redirecting us, based on our stated needs, to the OB dealer. ....and now Puff waits patiently in the yard to go out and play.

Good luck! YOU are the ones who will live with the TT you choose. Be sure it fits YOUR needs action (but you can't beat this crowd!!!)


----------



## mswalt

Are those Max Lites or Outbacks? Hard to tell. Nice loking, though.

I believe I'll stick with my OB, though.

Mark


----------



## huntr70

Its like a Bizzaro Outback...









They even have the venerable LP tank cover....

I wonder how many pieces are interchangeable....??

It may open up a whole new field of mods...









Steve


----------



## Thor

huntr70 said:


> Its like a Bizzaro Outback...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even have the venerable LP tank cover....
> 
> I wonder how many pieces are interchangeable....??
> 
> It may open up a whole new field of mods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]73494[/snapback]​


LOL









Does anyone know the price difference?

Thor


----------



## Kenstand

mswalt said:


> Are those Max Lites or Outbacks? Hard to tell. Nice loking, though.
> 
> [snapback]73485[/snapback]​


Just to add to the confusion

How about the Aruba or the Resort


----------



## campmg

Price points seem about the same on the Outback and MaxLites.


----------



## campmg

I finally made my comparison first hand between the MaxLite and Outback. I have previous posts regarding specs and pics of the ML but hadn't seen one in person but I have seen plenty of Outbacks. After driving 350 miles to the L.A. area I have to admit I was very dissappointed. I read this somewhere else but every one I saw had a lot of fit and finish issues. The backer on the mirrored wardrobe door had a crack, wall paper trim was not set right in the corners. Outback has corner trim over theres. The rounded wood (Luan?) sink counter front seemd like it was stapled too hard so had indents every inch or so. Also, all of them had issues with the outside stove and closing properly. On one of them, the wood bottom which folds up to become the trailer side separated from the stove so would drop down since only the stove is supported by the wires. It had about a dozen screws but they all came out. Anyway, I thought a first hand comparison would help. As another poster said, don't buy anything not spelled O-U-T-B-A-C-K. I'll be putting my deposit down tomorrow.


----------



## ee4308

campmg,

Glad to see you have decided on the Outback. sunny I have never seen the other TT so I couldn't comment on it.







I think you will well pleased with your decision.







Keep us posted and let us know when you get it home. Good Luck.


----------



## VideoRedBaron

Well, I did it. 
I plunked down a deposit and have a 2006 21RS Desert Rose on order due in the first or second week in March. and the anticipation is building. I know it will look like an elephant in the backyard compared to the Coleman Utah, but I almost can't wait, mostly because of what I have read here.

I can't believe this site. The info is astounding even when a thread is hijacked.
I have asked about stabilizing jacks, stick on bubble levels and have received good info. OK a little ribbing too, but with each post someone makes I either say "I didn't know that" or smile at the humor, even when its on me.

I will post in the new owner section once I get it home. Seems like I should think up a name for it similar to the way the name "Puff" was used.

I spoke to the dealer in Michigan who said this site and the Outback owners were a cult like the Airstream owners. I am beginning to believe it.

Cool. sunny

Ron


----------



## Camper Man

Congratulations! We came down to the same choices as you -- Outback and Trail-Lite (also by R-Vision). Besides seeing and comparing both units side-by-side, I was convinced by what I read on this web-site and its counterpart at r-visioncamping.org. A stroll through the R-Vision forum on Repairs, Problems and Maintenance is very revealing. There's a particularly interesting set of photographs that one owner posted, showing how he reinforced the frame and floors in his unit. I think you made the right choice!


----------



## mswalt

> Outback owners were a cult


I think he meant cult(*ured*) group.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead

Right on!

sunny

Dallas


----------



## wolfwood

mswalt said:


> Outback owners were a cult
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant cult(*ured*) group.
> Mark
> [snapback]76290[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Poor guy - must have had a stutter.
....and, yes - VideaRedBaron - you should seriously consider gracing your aby wiht a name. Our's was easy - the L.Plate is actually "MDRAGN" and the bracket reads, simply - "Puff Lives!!!! btw - your fellow Outbackers will be glad to help you out if you need help with names.... Yep, its been done before....









CONGRATS! Now - be sure to get some sleep 'cuz, once she's home, you'll sit at the window staring at her all night....just to be sure she doesn't go anywhere


----------

